# Off-Topic >  New hobby

## mklotz

My new hobby: getting the free energy folks all excited and then cruelly crushing their joy.  :Evil:

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 16, 2021),

Ralphxyz (Oct 13, 2021),

Slim-123 (Oct 14, 2021)

----------


## jackhoying

If that was in California, he'd soon to be arrested for having a gas powered leaf blower!

----------


## suther51

Notice the wheels under the mop bucket change, becomes electric skate board

----------


## schuylergrace

That's why old sailing ships carried big fans in their holds. If the wind ever stopped blowing, they'd plug in a bunch of fans and be back under way in no time.

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

The answer to everyone who've lost their license due to OWI (DUI, OUI) and can't afford a scooter!

----------

